
What Is the Oldest Code Written Still Running? - nreece
http://developers.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/11/1759213&from=rss
======
mynameishere
If you take a rigorous view of the question (and don't, for example, take some
early COBOL test code and run it on an emulator) the actual answer is probably
some old control code operating an industrial servo motor. Or similar.

------
aschobel
Windows 3.1 Font Dialog Still in Vista.

Win 3.1 was released in 1992, yikes!

[http://bink.nu/photos/news_article_images/images/13552/origi...](http://bink.nu/photos/news_article_images/images/13552/original.aspx)

------
brfox
The simulation that we are all living in.

------
aston
I heard from a buddy who worked on IE7 while he was a summer intern that the
IE team still had code from IE 1.0 sticking around.

------
gscott
The space shuttle and Nasa command center

------
hooande
Hammurabi's

